# Photographs



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

And since every time I post a picture of the yellow horse, someone asks to see his mane, I'll head ya off at the pass :wink: :


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I think that you need a lot of talent for photography, but gorgeous models never hurt and you definitely have that. I love the brown with the big blaze.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, may I pleeeeeease edit your beauty? *drool* Me want that pally!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

bubba13 said:


>




I love this picture


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great job!! Love them all, but that one snow and black horse is my fav!!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments. Yeah, I'm lucky enough to have good lookin' horses, but then again, most horses _are_ pretty once they're fat and shiny. Some fatter than others. :roll:

Lildonkey, anyone is welcome to use my pics for editing or drawing, so long as they do not claim ownership (which I know you wouldn't do).

Beau, I could have killed that **** horse that day...covered in thick, nasty mud... :evil: :lol:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I never. I'll send you a link of the edited pic(s)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pictures, enjoyed them very much.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

gorgeous photos 
love the pally one in the snow pawing something its sooo cute


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

It WAS a snowman but they killed it. :roll:


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Can you just adopt me? :lol: I love all your horses!!! And I clean stalls without complaint!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You sure you want to sign up for that? It was 105* in the barn today...the horses have three big wall-mounted fans each, but I'm not sure how much they help.

Oh, and Mr. Palomino? I'm pretty sure he's the World Pooping Champion.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Four mini donkeys might win together...


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Only if they share a stall and you feed them extra, I bet!


----------



## OutbackGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely horses! 

And not bad photography. 


My personal fav is the snow and black horse.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I really like that first photo. I would love to see more in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Only if they share a stall and you feed them extra, I bet!


About a flake a hay each, one poops, the others poop. On the bright side, they all poop in a corner!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> You sure you want to sign up for that? It was 105* in the barn today...the horses have three big wall-mounted fans each, but I'm not sure how much they help.
> 
> *Oh, and Mr. Palomino? I'm pretty sure he's the World Pooping Champion.*


ROFL... Well, our two horses could beat any horse... They can fill up a corner so high with poop that they could walk over the fence... Give em a week


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Two against one--no fair!

And thanks again for everyone's comments.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are gorgeous! I love the Pally


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

Please please PLEASE post the video of Ken Doll playing with the soccer ball?


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Great pictures! What programs did your laptop come with?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

atreyu, just Windows Photo Gallery. Very basic--change contrast, saturation, and brightness.

Bubs--only if you insist! :wink:


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Yellow horse in the snow was my favourite


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> You sure you want to sign up for that? It was 105* in the barn today...the horses have three big wall-mounted fans each, but I'm not sure how much they help.
> 
> Oh, and Mr. Palomino? I'm pretty sure he's the World Pooping Champion.


I'll take a rein check until the fall :lol:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, well, me too...!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Oh my. That soccer ball video is ADORABLE.

I'm stealing him. End of story.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> atreyu, just Windows Photo Gallery. Very basic--change contrast, saturation, and brightness.
> 
> Bubs--only if you insist! :wink:
> 
> ‪Having a Ball, Part II‬‏ - YouTube


ref that big ball where did you get it from?
can you send me a link where i can order one!!!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

i really like the one with the shadows, i kind of confused me at first.. then i realized i confused me because theres no girl making the shadow haha. did you use photoshop on that? and that soccer ball video; SO CUTE!!!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

No photoshop--I ain't a'smart enuff fer that. The woman was just off camera, probably just to the right and barely cropped out. I don't recall exactly, but something to that effect.

This is the ball: Equine Jolly Mega Ball (Equine - Stable Equipment Supplies - Training Accessories) 
In the largest size, with a cover (purchased separately).


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

haha either way i love the shot! Nice picture!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I absolutly love them all!!!!! <3


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Great pict.
My favorite is the silhouette of the horse against the sky. Great angle.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Once again, thanks all.
For the most part, dumb luck with the photo-snapping timing...:smile:


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

You are so good at photography


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't encourage me, or I'll keep posting more photos....


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

You REALLY did those? WOW


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I _really_ did! 
Hey, lildonkey, did you ever do that edit of the yellow horse?


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

You should keep posting more! They are amazing


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks again for sharing. U R A really talented equine photographer


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

My head is huge. Thanks, once more, for all the compliments.

How about some winter-themed photos to cool off? It's 105 degrees outside!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

LOVE this one. So mysterious and eery!









Is the one on the left yours? Practically my dream horse. SO beautiful.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Great shot and amazing quality. I love the eye shot and last.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, atreyu...well, my dad's horse anyway. He's Mack in my virtual barn. He's lucky he's a good color... :lol:


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

He a stubborn butthead? haha. Beautiful though. But so are all your other horses after going through your barn. Rebel is a close second


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mack is just....dumb. He loves people, and wants to be sweet, but sometimes his little walnut upstairs goes haywire. Last time the vet was here, he tried to paw her in the head. He wasn't being mean or misbehaving, he was just terrified out of his wits. And he's seen her, what, a dozen times? And she hasn't killed him yet. It doesn't help that my dad is his primary rider, and lets him get away with bloody murder. I can't stand to ride him because he has so many bad habits. Not his fault, it's his "trainers." He gets furious whenever you ask him to do something out of the ordinary, because 99% of the time he's allowed to do whatever he pleases--stop to graze, wander back to the barn, etc. Gah.

Rebel is my beautiful old boy...thanks for the compliment.  But then he's a worthless cripple, too, down from a really nice barrel and pole horse. Sometimes life ain't fair.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

"but sometimes his little walnut upstairs goes haywire"

I about peed my pants. hahaha. He definitely just sounds like a spoiled brat!

And I'm sorry about Rebel, I read what you wrote about him in his little profile thing. Sooo tragic to see that happen to them. Glad he gets to stay and retire with you though! Who do you barrel race with now?

So sorry to derail your thread haha.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't barrel race anymore! Reb got crippled, Bones went lame, Shorty died, Buddy was no good, Brandy hated it....yep. Trying a little competitive trail, but mostly just pleasure riding. Ah well. Life goes on. 

No probs on the thread derailment....I'm bad about that myself. :wink:

And thanks for the nice words!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Pleasure riding, IMO, is what it's all about. All the other things are just icing on the cake


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

are you *shure *your not a professional photographer. maby you should check again.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, if people start giving me money, that might change. :lol:
Who's first?


----------



## MissTobio (Aug 15, 2011)

:O Gorgeous horses, I love the one with the black silhoutte and white face, good editingg.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous photos and horses! And the mane on the palomino is incredible by the way. lol. I think you have quite the talent for photography.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks, all, again. :wink:


----------

